# Carter Brothers Coach Kits.



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

_I was looking at my coaches the other day, and recalled that I got my Carter Bros kit from Harald of the Lasergang in Germany. So I wondered if they were still making them, and sent him an email. Here's what I got back:_

Hello Thomas

Yes - the files are still ready to use 
And I´m still in the lasercutting and engraving business 

Ordering via mail
Payment via paypal - also with credit-cards.
Lasering is done in some 2 weeks after receiving of payment

Prices in Euro - price in US-currency depends on the paypal exchange rate

Shipping
1 car - shipping as subscribed letter with German Postal Service 20,00 Euro
up to 5 cars - shipping with DHL as parcel - 49,00 Euro

US customs - its the customers concern. I don´t know, if there are any payments due.
Shipped as modelrailroad kit



GB701 - Carter Brother Coach - planked - incl Seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 125,00 Euro

GB702 - Carter Brother Coach - planked - without seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 90,00 Euro

GB703 - Carter Brother Coach - board and batton - incl Seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 125 Euro

GB704 - Carter Brother Coach - board and batton - without seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 125 Euro

GB705 - Carter Brother Combine - board and batton - incl Seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 120 Euro

GB706 - Carter Brother Combine - board and batton - without seats - files by David Fletcherr - Preis 90,00 Euro

GB707 - Carter Brother Combine - planked - incl Seats - files by David Fletcher - Preis 120,00 Euro

GB708 - Carter Brother Combine - planked - ohne Sitze - Entwickler David Fletcher - Preis 90 Euro

GS709 - Set mit 6 seat banks for Carter-Wagen inkl. Lehnen an beiden Seiten - Preis 12,00 Euro


 Tschüß 
Harald Brosch

Lüneburger Strasse 43 - 21423 Winsen
Mobil: 0179-2121559 - Fax: 04131-64247 - Home: 04171-73907
Int. UmSt-Id-Nr: DE 246 183 610 

www.williwinsen.de - www.modulbahner.de - www.lasergang.de
www.deckenluke.de - www.eisenbahn-modulbau.de
Shop bei Hood www.hood.de/shop/14034/williwinsen.htm 

Neu - Youtube-Videos 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCo7P0oheEObbRXbUl5nMgeQ


_Here's the page (scroll down to find the coach)
_http://www.lasergang.de/Verschiedene-Wagen.htm#Carter Brothers US-Coach, Bj. ca. 1880_

And here's what Harald's version looks like painted:










My coach got modified (as did its prototype) into a business car. Here's how it looked shortly after the wheels were added:










_
_My personal observations. Harald was a delight to work with. He shipped my kit with both planked and board-and-batten sides, for a small extra fee. 
120 euro + 20 euro shipping (140 euro) is only $152 today.
Bachmann passenger car trucks work well - especially if you can buy a junked coach for $50 or less.

My only suggestion is to make sure you have properly finished the wooden sides of the coach before gluing battens on it. It is plywood, not smooth styrene, so it needs a good sanding with 600 or finer paper and priming.
_


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The more I thought about it - $152 is a steal!!

[It won't let me edit the above post.]


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmmm.....Need to check that out. I would like those.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are new to MLS, you may not know of the "Masterclass" that accompanied these coaches. The PDFs, including construction instructions, were saved (by Dwight) and are linked in a sticky thread:

http://forums.mylargescale.com/27-m...3-masterclasses-articles-index-downloads.html


----------

